# AAA Membership



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Anyone use this service?
Pros and cons?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a membership for a couple years. I never used it once. I guess it depends who you are. The only thing I would probly ever used it for would have been a tow, seeing as how the membership fee for a year is still cheaper than paying for a tow. There is also some discounts that come with the membership, if I remember right they really weren't that great, but may be something to check into.

I also had older vehicles at the time, not saying a new vehicle won't break down, but I guess its just less likely.

My buddy has it and is always using it. either for running out of gas, changing a flat, or locking his keys in the car.



Dave


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

My insurance (auto) has a rider for about 8 bucks a year that does the same thing.

Never used it, but I'm glad I have it since I drive an older work truck.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Have for 10 years. Used once....was out of gas:shutup:....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They don't cover a 1-ton dually. :no:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Robie said:


> Anyone use this service?
> Pros and cons?


My wife has it. I just use the cell phone and ask her to help!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> My insurance (auto) has a rider for about 8 bucks a year that does the same thing.
> 
> Never used it, but I'm glad I have it since I drive an older work truck.


That would be a "duh"...didn't even think about the insurance company. Thanks.
The Ram is a 2004 and the extended warranty that covered all that stuff ran out. It's something like $128 per year for the premium membership.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have it mainly for the hotel discounts and an occasional jump start.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Put the money you would pay AAA and put it in an account....before you know it, you will have a contingency fund. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

I've had it for 29 yrs and was a AAA driver for 3 yrs.
Basic membership is the cheapest, you get jump starts, lockouts, flats etc tow is limited to 5 miles, then you pay per mile. Premium membership is 100 miles towed. They'll even come out and install a new batt (you pay for batt)
I would never be without it, I have had to charge people w/o AAA $800 for a tow.
A woman lost her VW key, fancy electronic key, car has to go to dealership to be reprogrammed, $250 for tow, $300 for key. Ouch.

You can also do most of your DMV stuff at AAA office, free maps etc.

As a AAA driver I helped out alot of people in some pretty odd situations. some people call for a tow when too drunk too drive, or key is worn out and won't turn ignition. I had a bread truck that wouldnt start, I looked and the starter had fallen off, hanging by the cable, I put it back on and off he went. I had a 40ft baskin-robbins freezer and his refer unit quit running at 3 am, I fixed it. Rescued cars from floods and mud slides....I rappelled down my winch cable when 7 cars fell into flooded creek and the bank collapsed.

there was also the 6 girls in bikinis that lost their car keys lol

We contracted w/ geico, statefarm, and all the other road service companies but AAA ALWAYS got priority service. If we were busy w/ AAA calls and some other service dispatched we would pass it, and another tow company would have to come from out of town. AAA is 30 minutes or less.

Get in an accident, don't let them put tow it on your insurance, put it on AAA. 

As far as duallys go, for $20 a tow driver won't notice alot of things


----------



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

angus242 said:


> They don't cover a 1-ton dually. :no:


They did with me, had to have it put on a flatbed, transport 15 miles on a Sunday; then they dropped me off at my house.
Have not used it lately, but still keep it; about 10 years ago truck was starting to overheat just as I go to the job, about 55 miles from home, called mechanic, he just replaced water pump, told me to call AAA an hour before I was going to leave & he would wait for me at his shop, he new what he had to do & had a nice cool truck to work on, & I did not have to drive in traffic for an hour. Another flatbed.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I used it today, my F-250 blew a sparkplug.

I think it has been worth it. We have had it for about 20 years and I think they have earned it. On one call, they towed my truck 10 miles one way, for service, and my dump trailer another 10 miles in the other direction to my house.

They will jump your battery, fix flats, and give you gas.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

They don't cover this truck either but they'll bring you fuel or take you to a shop to get a tire repaired. To many trips to CA,AZ,TX,IL to leave the AAA card at home. On one trip we blew out 4 trailer tires. Come to find out the tires had factory flaws and the guy that supplied us with them paid us back for what we had to payout for new ones. AAA came to to help out every time.

And that comment about $20 going a long way is true. There are more discounts that you need to take advantage of to reap the benifits.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

angus242 said:


> They don't cover a 1-ton dually. :no:


they towed my lettered 10' 1 ton box van a number of years ago...I was expecting this would be an issue w/ the truck lettering but it was not.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

angus242 said:


> They don't cover a 1-ton dually. :no:


Not true.

I've had AAA roadside services since 2003. Back then I drove a lot of Dodge cars from the 80's Turbo/Shelby Dodge to be exact and they seemed to break down all the time. They were not daily drivers.

In 2005 I sold my hobby farm which had 10 or so of these cars on it. Some I parted out some I sold. One day I needed one moved up to the North side of th cities. I called AAA for there help. The driver met me and although I had a car on my flatbed he didn't ask any questions other than were does it go. It was 100.8 miles away and he said don't worry about the .8 miles. That tow would have ran me $350. The buyer was pleased we both got a "free" delivery. That year I ran out of tows at 8!!!

My three work trucks have between 185K and 285K miles, they are 10-11 years old. One of the trucks had had three of the wheels basicly fall off, AAA to rescue every time. 

Once going up Mount Washington my tranny seal went out. AAA went up the mountain and towed me down! I got stranded at the landfill when the starter relay failed and although they wouldn't tow the dump trailer they towed my truck out of there. Have had the dually towed a couple times. I tell the operator exactly what it is and they never seem to have any issues. Had a 89 CSX towed and told them it had very low ground effects. They tried to charge extra but insisted they were put on by Carroll Shelby which was totaly true. 

Problems with AAA,
The drive once towed my wifes Excursion after the CPS failed on fresh white paint. Spent a few hours with a spatula getting the paint off the passenger side.
They were a little to slow to get to the Excursion when the alternator failed. The cop called the local tow company and when he brought it were I needed it to be he said he was not AAA. Shortly there after AAA called to ask were the vehicle was. I should have sent to the bill to AAA but didn't.

I had the dually towed a couple weeks ago due to a blown fuel line. I asked how many services I had and they said it was the first one used with only two weeks left. When diesel fuel was really expensive they towed the trucks when even little things needed to be done. My mechanic is 50 miles one way!

AAA also offers vehicle insurance and home owners insurance. I do restoration work on homes and AAA is always very good to work with. As a matter of fact they only need 5 hits in a test square while some need as many as 15. The home owners also tell me they are very affordable. I'm tied to the hip with four agents though so won't be switching to AAA anytime soon.

For $115 for two people AAA Plus it's worth every penny.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

We've had it for the last 10 years or so and I think we've used it 4 times...lockout, tow etc.

I like having it, especially for swmbo. $79 for the year (2 drivers).


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

angus242 said:


> They don't cover a 1-ton dually. :no:





dougger222 said:


> Not true.



Well then they need to get their employees all on the same page. I called in July 2008 and wanted to put 4 vehicles on an account. _They_ said I couldn't add the dually. 

Oh well, money out of their pocket. I added the dually to my parent's AARP roadside coverage.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Well then they need to get their employees all on the same page. I called in July 2008 and wanted to put 4 vehicles on an account. _They_ said I couldn't add the dually.
> 
> Oh well, money out of their pocket. I added the dually to my parent's AARP roadside coverage.


 May be it is a new rule because I have had two duallys on my AAA but both were over 4 years ago. 
OR maybe they just don't like you.:shutup:

Cole


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> May be it is a new rule because I have had two duallys on my AAA but both were over 4 years ago.
> OR maybe they just don't like you.:shutup:
> 
> Cole



Or maybe I was talking to someone in Bangladesh who didn't know what a dually was. 


OK, they just don't like me. :laughing:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

angus242 said:


> Or maybe I was talking to someone in Bangladesh who didn't know what a dually was.
> 
> 
> OK, they just don't like me. :laughing:


The dually was towed two weeks ago, no questions asked. I think it's been towed 2-3 times and most of those times I told the driver it runs and drives!!! It's been brakes, fuel line leak, small stuff.

I have never been asked to add vehicles or what vehicles are on "my account". We have 6 vehicles. I've been told if your with any vehicle in need of a tow, jump, lock out, etc. they will help if your a member.

Again my mechanic/personal friend is about 50 miles or so one way. AAA towing the vehicle there saves me a lot of time and money. The best part is that he's a very good mechanic and only charges me $25-30 an hour! Up the road from his is a very good diesel mechanic who's a little more at $76 an hour but he's very trusty.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

angus242 said:


> They don't cover a 1-ton dually. :no:


They cover a 1 ton SRW though!! (Well CAA does)


----------

